# Advise on new long bow



## bamaboy812003 (Feb 14, 2017)

Well not that I'm getting tired of a compound but I want to get back into traditional archery again. I'm looking at longbows right now and was just wanting yalls input.  The Fred Bear Montana Longbow is what I was considering. Thinking 50 or 55 lbs should be good.  So what do yall think?  I'm up for some other bows if yall can think of any.


----------



## EJC (Feb 14, 2017)

Go see Big Jim if ya get a chance, he'll point you in the right direction!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm think don't over bow yourself, from a poundage standpoint.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 14, 2017)

Big Jim has lots of options


----------



## dpoole (Feb 14, 2017)

Barry Duggan said:


> I'm think don't over bow yourself, from a poundage standpoint.



X start out with a 40lb bow to get your form down and develope good shooting habits first


----------



## oldfella1962 (Feb 27, 2017)

dpoole said:


> X start out with a 40lb bow to get your form down and develope good shooting habits first



Agree - 50 or 55 pounds (unless you are very muscular) means it will be tough to put in the many hours of shooting it takes to get & stay proficient. And worst case you develop bad habits too. 40# is perfect for most adult males.


----------



## Clipper (Feb 27, 2017)

The advice you got about starting with a lighter bow is spot on.  Good form is really important in shooting a traditional bow.  I shot for most of my life with no instruction and developed bad habits which I still struggle to overcome.  You may want to start with a less expensive bow, work up to a heavier bow as you develop your muscles and form (you use different muscles to pull a trad bow) and then spring for one of those pretty and expensive bows we all lust after.  
Good deals can be had on the trad sale sites and sometimes the big auction site.  You can also pick up a Samick Sage for less than $150 but it is a recurve.  Still a good starter bow and a good shooter too.  You will find traditional archery much more challenging and satisfying than shooting a compound.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2017)

I won't completely disagree with starting with a lighter bow, but ol Dan Q. Would tell you to shot the heaviest bow you could pull. That's the way I learned to shoot, way back when. I still shoot 60lbs to 65 lbs  better than I do lighter weight ones.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 28, 2017)

How big a boy are you Coop?


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 28, 2017)

dm/wolfskin said:


> How big a boy are you Coop?



Not that big Mike, and I really don't shoot that good either. .....lol.


----------

